# Racking em up already



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Father, Daughter Rescued On Whitmore Lake
Boat Overturns Sunday Morning

POSTED: Sunday, April 3, 2011

GREEN OAK TOWNSHIP, Mich. -- A 34-year-old is in serious condition Sunday after the boat he and his 2-year-old daughter were in overturned on Whitmore Lake, Green Oak Township fire officials said.
Deputy Fire Chief - Kevin Gentry said witnesses *saw the boat overturn* at about 11 a.m. and used a paddleboat to try to rescue them.
He said the girl was found wearing a life vest but was immediately taken to University of Michigan Hospital, where she is currently listed in critical condition.
Gentry said the man was rescued after being under water 
for about an hour, and is now suffering from life-threatening injuries.

He was not wearing a life jacket.

The water according to officials was 41 degrees.


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

This guy lost in life in 15ft of water at 41 degrees

All the """floaty thingies"" were still the boat 

No current, no waves, ------ Dead

People all around the lake -- heavily populated area.

-


----------

